# Pfefferhering



## dickerchen (8. April 2007)

So gehts:
20 filetierte Heringe in eine Schüssel schichten, vorher gut salzen. 200g Essig Essenz darüber geben. Eine Nacht ziehenlassen. Dann die Heringe gut pfeffern. In eine neue Schüssel schichten. 15 EL Zucker gut verteilt zwischen die Heringe geben. Dann Senfkörner, Zwiebeln und Gewürzgurken nach Bedarf. Das ganze muß 3 Tage ziehen.​ 
FERTIG !!!​ 
Gutes Gelingen!!! dickerchen#h​


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. April 2007)

*AW: Pfefferhering*

Moin,

sag mal sind 200g Essig*essenz* nicht etwas heftig? #h


----------



## dickerchen (8. April 2007)

*AW: Pfefferhering*

Mir nicht. Schmeckt so lecker. Man kann es aber mit etwas weniger Essig probieren, das ist Geschmackssache.

dickerchen


----------

